# Sugar Free Imatation Honey



## shawnwri (Jul 31, 2006)

Due to changes in the family eating habits, I will be able to report back on how this tastes. Ingredieants are malitol syrup, natural and artificial flavor, acesulfame K and malic acid. Sounds delicious.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

shawnwri said:


> Due to changes in the family eating habits, I will be able to report back on how this tastes. Ingredieants are malitol syrup, natural and artificial flavor, acesulfame K and malic acid. Sounds delicious.


 
delicious? you got to be kidding me it sounds like a cancer ****tail


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

I've tried it, and it tastes nothing at all like honey.

http://bee-quick.com/wall/w_honeytree.html


----------



## shawnwri (Jul 31, 2006)

riverrat said:


> delicious? you got to be kidding me it sounds like a cancer ****tail


I was kidding. It doesn't taste like honey anymore than Mrs. Butterworths syrup tastes like maple syrup. When your diabetic you do what you have to do.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

shawnwri said:


> I was kidding. It doesn't taste like honey anymore than Mrs. Butterworths syrup tastes like maple syrup. When your diabetic you do what you have to do.


 
WOW you mean mrs buttersworth doesnt taste like real maple syrup now you went and ruined my whole day


----------



## Jeffrey Todd (Mar 17, 2006)

Maltitol also makes a pretty powerful laxative if you consume very much of it. We use its cousin, Sorbitol, in the hospital as a sure-fire bowel-cleaning ingredient. Lots of those sugar-free foods use sorbitol or maltitol as sweeteners and will have printed on the back of the container, in very small type, some warning stating that "excessive consumption may have a laxative effect in some people". That is a nice, fat, understatement, as moderate consumption will actually have a signicant laxative effect in most people. 
Unless you are a diabetic, you are probably better off with the sugar.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Even if you're diabetic, there's no reason to eat that garbage!


----------



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

It seems Doctors have different opinions about honey and diabetes. I have been diabetic for about 30 years now. I check my sugar 4-5 times daily. I took injections for 20 years and now wear an insulin pump. 
I know everyone is different but for me,,, I eat honey almost every morning. It does not elevate my sugar nearly as much as a bowl of cereal. Being on the pump I have learned what raises MY sugar and what does not... 
When I pour it on one of those big buttered biscuits,, the biscuit seems to be the problem.

Talk to your Dr.---- Maybe it will work out that you can still have a little honey now and then. Good Luck with the Diabetes,,,, 

P.S. Another thing I have learned..... Watch out for things that say Sugar Free,,,
Many of the Sugar Free items will elevate your sugar more than the regular.. 
Example:: Sugar Free ice cream,,, Sugar Free candies....... I think they add lots of fat to the S. F. items.


----------

